# Sorry, chaps - a "Titanic" question...



## Andrew Craig-Bennett (Mar 13, 2007)

As every schoolboy knows, Phillips, the duty radio officer, cut off the Californian's ice message because he was working Cape Race and the spark gap transmitter was drowning out the signal from Cape Race. 

According to Lightoller, Phillips told him, when they were both standing on Collapsible B, along with Bride (in earshot?) that he had not passed on another ice warning to the bridge because he had intended doing so when he had finished passenger traffic. The opportunity never arose.

This question may have been done to death already, but does anyone know whether passenger telegrams were more remunerative to the Marconi Company than navigational information, in April 1912?


----------



## clevewyn (May 16, 2010)

To the best of my knowledge the operators were paid according to the number of messages sent.
That being the case taking a message to the bridge earnings = 0.
Sending more messages = earning money.

My guess would be you would need to send quite a lot to earn a £.


----------



## Andrew Craig-Bennett (Mar 13, 2007)

Thanks - that is very helpful.


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

The Radio Officers were paid a fixed salary, regardless of how many messages they sent.

Phillips and Bride were victims of a system that prioritised commercial traffic. That was their whole reason for being on board - to make money for marconi.

This all changed after Titanic.

Have a look at www.hf.ro for more info.


----------



## Andrew Craig-Bennett (Mar 13, 2007)

Thank you very much. What an excellent website - sets a standard that others could usefully follow!


----------



## Troppo (Feb 18, 2010)

Ha ha!

Thanks.


----------



## Tai Pan (Mar 24, 2006)

check http://www.radioofficers.com. full and accurate info re Titanic Radio


----------

